# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Hyundai HYD-DC 300 δέν έχει σταθερή ποιότητα σήματος

## yanis

Καλησπέρα παιδια, 
έχω ένα δέκτη Hyundai HYD-DC-300 εδώ και μια δεκαετία.
δούλευε μια χαρά και τα τελευταία χρόνια αργούσε λίγο στις εντολές (ειδικά στη διαχείρηση καναλιών).

Τώρα πλέον ενω λειτουργεί, δείχνει ισχύς σήματος κοντά στο 85% αλλα η ποιότητα παίζει από 30% μέχρι 60% (ανα μισό δευτερόλεπτο ανεβάζει κατεβάζει 20-30&) και μερικές φορές δείχνει και κανα frame.   το lnb ok (δοκίμασα με άλλο δεκτη)

η πρώτη σκέψη? να φταίει το λογισμικό.
αλλα δε βρίσκω πουθενά..   
ξέρει κανείς που να μπορώ να του βρώ software και το update?

έψαξα στο νετ και είδα οτι υπάρχει και ένα σχέτικό θέμα σε άλλο Ελληνικό φόρουμ για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο για αναβάθμιση, αλλα τα λινκς είναι ανενεργά.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λογικά μετά 10/ετία η μνήμη έχει γεμίσει με άχρηστους αναμ/τες και κανάλια, ξεκαθάρισε τα.

Για το σκαμπανέβασμα μπορεί να φταίει το προηγούμενο ή πρόβλημα υλικού, γιατί να φταίει το S/W; εκτός αν είναι σε κανάλια με ακραίο S.R.

Μη δοκιμάσεις αναβ/ση αν δεν βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα υλικού.

Τα λινκς μάλλον είναι >5/ετίας.

----------


## yanis

είχα κάνει επαναφορά ρυθμίσεων, και σβήστικαν όλα τα κανάλια και είχα εγκαταστήσει μόνο το hotbird. 
και σε κάποια φάση (για 5-10 δευτερολεπτα) είχε σταθερή ποιότητα (65-70%) σε έναν αναμεταδότη. έκανα αναζήτηση, βρήκε κανάλια. (πάντα έβρισκε)
και όταν επέλεξα ένα απο τα κανάλια (euronews) πάλι τα ίδια, άρχισε να παίζει η ποιότητα...
μπορεί να είναι το tuner? είναι ενα sharp f7vz0184.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Είναι η συχνότητα 12.597 ; αν είναι δοκίμασε να την αλλάξεις +-2 μήπως βελτιώνεται η ποιότητα.

----------


## yanis

άλλαξα  τη συχνότητα στο 12596/27490 και κάτι αρχισε να κάνει, μετά το ξαναέκανα 12597/27500, και βελτιόθηκε, δείχνει κανονικά για δεκα δευτερα μετα για 5-6 δευτερα δείχνει frames μετα για 5-10 δευτερολεπτα γράφει αδύναμο σήμα μετα δείχνει κανονικά για 10 δευτερα και παει λέγοντας.
υπάρχει μια περιοδικότητα δηλαδη...

να πώ οτι στο 12111 έχει ποιότητα που παίζει απο 80% και πάνω. και το κυπριακο ΡΙΚ δείχνει κανονικά. (παγώνει ανα δεκάλεπτο για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μόνο με τη συχνότητα παίξε και μετά με S.R. αν θέλεις.
Αν μπορούσες να μέτραγες κυμάτωση καλά θάτανε

----------


## yanis

είχα δοκιμάσει, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια.
επίσης οταν λές κυμάτωση? σε ποιό σημείο? στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού? 
ή σε κάποια τάση στη main πλακετα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Από τροφ/κό. αν μπορείς βγάλε φώτο της main.

----------


## yanis

οι φωτο  τις main : main1.jpgmain2.jpg


επίσης οι έξοδοι του τροφοδοτικού δέν έχουν κυμάτωση.

----------


## yanis

επίσης σήμερα παρατήρησα οτι όσο δουλεύει (όσο ζεσταίνεται) η ποιότητα ανεβαίνει κατα 10% 
και κάνει πλέον μικρές διακοπές...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Με την κυμάτωση τι έγινε;;

----------


## yanis

κυμάτωση στις εξόδους δέν έχει. 

επίσης σήμερα δοκίμασα το εξής: ζέστανα το tuner μέχρι τους 50 βαθμους και δείχνει κανονικά με μικρές διακοπές (ανα 2-3 λεπτα).

το tuner είναι το sharp f7vz0184.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δηλαδή πόσο είναι η μεγ/ρη κυμάτωση και σε ποιά τάση;; 
Κοίτα γύρω από το τούνερ ποιοί πυκνωτές ζεσταίνονται και άλλαχτους.

----------


## yanis

τους έχω δοκιμάσει και είναι οκ. θα δώ μήπως βρώ κανένα παρόμοιο tuner να το δοκιμάσω.

----------

